# هل البروبلين جليكول أقوى كمزيل للدهون من المونون بروبلين جليكول ؟



## chemist.ahmedfathy (16 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام 
هل البروبلين جليكول أقوى كمنظف ومزيل لدهون البشره أم المونو بروبلين جليكول أقوى , وما هى نسبته فى التركيبه اذا ما أستخدم كمزيل لدهون البشره , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------

